# Total Couch Lock Search



## Kupunakane (Oct 13, 2012)

_*Hey guys,

    A while back I was curious to try to find the total couch lock type  smoke. No success yet, and then it dawned on me that I should have the  answer right here. YOU GUYS !

  OK, I'm hunting for that total coach lock type smoke. You know the kind. One or two puffs and forget getting up, cause you ain't going nowhere for awhile. Called ZONE.

  I'm serious you guys, I want to feel it again, and here is my story as to why.

  Many years ago a friend invited me over to watch the Superbowl. (isn't that the way it always happens...LOL)
 So  there we were, and my friend loads this one hitter, and offers it to  me. Happily I accept and burn it. Nice taste of a chocolate after, and  then I hear this load and abrupt voice call my name. Startles the piss  out of me, and then in a flash I realize my friend was trying to get my  attention. Sitting there still holding the one hitter I asked,  "how  long" ?, (how long had I been zoned holding the hitter)
  My friend just laughed and said about 15 minutes. Holy smokies you guys, I want that again so bad.
  My friend quit his smoking ways, and any beans to be had were long gone.

  So,  I am looking for a strain that has that zone effect that I can  occasionally chase. If you know of a strain that is good to go for total  coach lock, please give me a shout won't you. I will grow and test and report, and I will also shine upon the friend that steers me in the right direction. Giving you top notch recognition, and you can bet I will try my best to get the other mods inputs as well.

All my warm thought for my fellow smokers,

smoke in peace

KingKahuuna :cool2:*_


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2012)

You know KK, I am looking for the same thing.  While my preference is for that great up sativa high most of the time, some nights I just need something that will knock me down.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Oct 13, 2012)

If you can get your hands on a cut of blackberry kush, your search will end. 

Also, I used to run a cut of gage greens lemon fuze, that leaned to the lemon Thai side. Went just under 80 days. It would make people drool. A good friend, and someone I used to always smoke with stopped being my friend for 3 months after over doing it. 

I'm not sure if they still offer seeds for those. It might be a discontinued line. But they offer more than one strain crossed with their Thai mom.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello KK, I will throw one out to you . . . years back at one time or another we all had the local stuff called wheelchair weed, right? . . . came to find out that ours was from Breeder Steve . . . called Blockhead, a very old school strain with roots going way back to DJs Blueberry and Sweet Pink Grapefruit, and later Sweet Tooth.

This stuff was nearly paralyzing, pretty much too strong a body buzz for most situations . . . one hour before bedtime kinda smoke.  I crossed it with a trippy mendo skunk and got a strain that has been kept safely for 20 years.

I got Blockhead f2s from hemp depot last month, along with some BHxAK47 that beanho did . . . im planning to pop em around March.

and uhhhhh . . . pass wahtever youre lighting up . . . glad to see ya !! :cool2:

jm2c :48:


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 15, 2012)

_*MMMMMmmm,

  Can't wait to decide which to start first. I have some Floss X AK47 that I thought of trying. HMMmmm got to start soon. Thanks Heaps for the positive notes and feedback. I'll give a shout out when I get started...

smoke in peace
KK:cool2:
*_


----------



## clodhopper (Nov 4, 2012)

I would recommend Maple leaf indica by Sensi seeds.

For those of us that remember the kilo's of black tar afghan hash reminicent of redeyed hash dens.   Giggly then redeye .... and when you wake up, start hitting her like the old afghan druglords and you'll stuble around drunk and redeyed.  

Her momma and daddy left afghanistan in 73 before the russians reached the area and without question, represents the finest expression of Afgan hashplant in the entire world,  Deep chunk, Taskenti and all of the others are sad and pathetic  expressions of the true afghan  culture.  She's a redeyed beauty straight out of the highlands called Maple leaf indica.  The very best of all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2012)

I heard the Aurora Indica was supossed to be killer. I dont know personally.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 4, 2012)

:rofl: yo ho king---not laughing at you but with you bra---i am considering chucking a bunch of poppy pollen in with the next batch of beans i make of the heaviest indicas on hand---we are on the same path friend---my couch really likes me and wishes i could be around more often


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2012)

I didn't find that Aurora Indica lived up to the hype.  I tried it twice and just wasn't that impressed with it.


----------



## gourmet (Nov 4, 2012)

My Aurora Indica had great quantity but no high.  Won't be trying it again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for warning me guys,,cause my Wife likes the couch lock for her back pain,,so I was thinking about getten some of those Beans. Not now.
Thanks to THG I will be getten some Satori though.:hubba:  Just cant grow right now cause Pawpaw and MIMI have became Mom and Dad for awhile.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Nov 6, 2012)

also some of the oldtime chemdog backcrosses are still floating around . . . I see there's a bx3 by Insane Seed Posse and have heard tell that it will sit ya back awhile :joint:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

*This stuff was nearly paralyzing, pretty much too strong a body buzz for most situations . . . one hour before bedtime kinda smoke. I crossed it with a trippy mendo skunk and got a strain that has been kept safely for 20 years.*

Good job, DanK!


----------

